# [SOLVED] error reading setup initialization file



## DELETED 02/27/2022 (Feb 19, 2010)

I'm having a problem with my computer, every time I download a zip file and click setup it pops up error reading setup initialization file. Can anybody help me ?


----------



## Rits (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: error reading setup initialization file*

You will have to extract the files and save it to any folder. Then run the setup from the extracted file folder.


----------



## DELETED 02/27/2022 (Feb 19, 2010)

*Re: error reading setup initialization file*

Thanks for all your help but I just figured that out


----------

